# Entertainment Book $25 free---which Orlando Restaurant?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 24, 2006)

The Entertainment Book presently has an offer for $10 off the price of the book.

Also, it offers a "FREE $25 Restaurant Certificate".

I'm assuming, but perhaps I'm incorrect, that the certificate would be good at a restaurant in the area of the book you buy.

So, if you buy the Orlando book---which Restaurant do you get the free $25 off at???

Does anyone know?  

Pat


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 3, 2006)

It's good for ANY of Restaurant.Com's participanting restaurants.

Been there....
Done that !!!


----------



## KenK (Feb 3, 2006)

Go to www.restaurant.com and search Orlando and nearby areas.  See if the certificate relates to any of those places.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 3, 2006)

most of the restuarants are not near WDW. If that is what you are hopeing for....

remember the 'magiccard' is free

http://www.orlandoinfo.com/magicard/index.cfm?act=offers


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2006)

*The Entertainment Book for Orlando has a great coupon for Universal*

The coupon is for dinner and a movie, absolutely FREE!  It is a $20 value.  We ate at Margaritaville and saw Last Holiday after dinner.   If we would have had two books, we would both have been free.  No strings attached.  That coupon practically paid for our book.  We saw lots of others using the coupons too.

When I first read info on the coupon, I thought there must be a catch, but the discount was as it read.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 5, 2006)

Deleted...


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 5, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> It has been along time since we have been to Universal Theme Park
> Would like to go over and use the Entertainment Book Coupon and
> take photos of City Walk.  during the afternoon.. (Not after 6PM)
> 
> ...



Hi Marty:

How are you these days - have not seen or chatted with you since the first NVA/Md Tug-get together many years ago.  

When are you in Orlando?  We will be there for 2 nights and days from March 3-5 enroute to our exchange in Daytona.  It has been many years since we have done Orlando and my college age daughter wanted to do the Universal Islands of Adventure.

Anyway, on the Universal website, it states parking is $9 in their 2 parking garages.  I think that it is free after 6 pm to attract folks to Citywalk - but don't know during the day.  I do not get the impression that it is free.

Joyce


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 5, 2006)

True--parking is free after 6:00 and $9.00 during the day.  If you have a preferred annual pass, which is not that expensive for us because we go at least twice a year, two or three days at a time, you park free during the day.  

They said something about renewing our annual passes for just $50 per year when we had our pictures taken.  I wish I would have known before this!!!


----------



## lucillec (Feb 8, 2006)

wish i read this bb earlier!...we got to universal at 5, and had to pay the 9.00 to go to dinner and a movie...we had the entertainment book coupon..and ate at the Latin quarter..an excellent value....if you don't have the book it is 19.95pp instead of 2 for 1, dinner from a set menu, choice of movie...includes tax and gratuity...and the service was excellent..so we left an additional tip...even without the book coupon..a great deal...

enjoy! Lucille


----------

